# Milling some bronze for a mantle sized replica of a monument.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

This metal work is starting to get fun!!

Roughing pass. 

https://youtu.be/LS0ybseid38

Finishing pass.

https://youtu.be/LJx194NY6HE

Granite cut on the wet saw. 
Still needs sanding and paint...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Impressive looking sign, Joe.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, indeed! I've cut aluminum one time and had the wrong bit so it didn't work out very well. How does bronze cut compared to aluminum?

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Impressive looking sign, Joe.


Thanks!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nice work, indeed! I've cut aluminum one time and had the wrong bit so it didn't work out very well. How does bronze cut compared to aluminum?
> 
> David


Hi David, I've still got a lot to learn. 
I broke 3 or 4 endmills on my first attempt at aluminum. It's really counterintuitive to see bits snapping at 20ipm and people saying "You're going way to slow!!" But they were right! I went up to 100ipm and no more broken bits. (Kinda like swinging an Axe vs trying to push it through the tree.)
Also, The heat is displaced with the chips so at 20ipm I was boiling the WD-40 and charring the spoil board and weakening the bit. At 100ipm no heat at all.
Aluminum vs Bronze = Pine vs Maple. 
I don't use any lubricant on Bronze and it doesn't even get warm. 
I was trying to think of a way to incorporate metal into a wood project, like an inlay but I think it would just end up looking like stick-on letters???


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

What about a small mister, like Fog Buster or similar?
https://www.amazon.com/Deal】OriGlam...TF8&qid=1544718220&sr=8-2&keywords=fog+buster
Need them chips to clear w/ Alum.

Dont do an inlay... let the metal object(s) protrude the surface. 1/2 in/out
Maybe run a horizontal grain in the letters on a belt sander. They get hot fast.




Pro4824 said:


> Hi David, I've still got a lot to learn.
> I broke 3 or 4 endmills on my first attempt at aluminum. It's really counterintuitive to see bits snapping at 20ipm and people saying "You're going way to slow!!" But they were right! I went up to 100ipm and no more broken bits. (Kinda like swinging an Axe vs trying to push it through the tree.)
> Also, The heat is displaced with the chips so at 20ipm I was boiling the WD-40 and charring the spoil board and weakening the bit. At 100ipm no heat at all.
> Aluminum vs Bronze = Pine vs Maple.
> ...


Wow... too bad you couldnt flood coat it in paint... then bring to a stroke sander
to finish off the letter tops.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Joe, Very nice work on the bronze plaque! Thanks for providing the info on milling. I have a similar project I've wanted to tackle for 3 pet memorials and have been hesitant to try it.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Wow... too bad you couldnt flood coat it in paint... then bring to a stroke sander
> to finish off the letter tops.


Yep, painting it then sanding the letter tops and bevel this afternoon, then "JB weld" it to the granite. 
Stroke sander? In my shop it's a block of wood with some 220 grit wrapped around it. 🙂


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> Joe, Very nice work on the bronze plaque! Thanks for providing the info on milling. I have a similar project I've wanted to tackle for 3 pet memorials and have been hesitant to try it.


Go for it!! I just got a cheap box of 1/8" 2 flute endmills (those 10 for $10 on Amazon) and started cutting. I'll be getting an Uglysign mister someday, but for now it's just a can of WD-40 and my air hose. 👍 

I'm thinking about sinking a 90deg vbit into a piece of black granite without water and just see how that goes. We'll see!! 🙂


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Wow, very nice Joe and good info on feed rates although I'm a long way from trying metals.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

BTW, I'm not sure about lubs for metal cutting, but I have replaced WD-40 with 'Sea Foam Deep Creep'. If you've never used it, try it.
Most auto parts and maybe Walmart carry it.
This is secret stuff so don't tell anyone.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Pro4824 said:


> Go for it!! I just got a cheap box of 1/8" 2 flute endmills (those 10 for $10 on Amazon) and started cutting. I'll be getting an Uglysign mister someday, but for now it's just a can of WD-40 and my air hose. 👍
> 
> I'm thinking about sinking a 90deg vbit into a piece of black granite without water and just see how that goes. We'll see!! 🙂


I have 3 pieces of 18" X 18" X 1.5" soapstone I'd like to try with a vbit.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I cut Corian with just a regular Vcarve bit. No lubricant. Just use an old dull one cause the tip will be history after a bit (no pun intended).


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Carbide is supposed to do fine in soapstone and marble but diamond for granite.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Sanded and painted, shipping tomorrow.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Where did you get the Bronze?
Thanks


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

woodie26 said:


> Where did you get the Bronze?
> Thanks


Hi Woodie, if you're lucky you can recycle a piece of damaged plaque from a monument company. 🙂 but when you run out of that, you'll have to check https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/ or others.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for that one... 



Also try Online Metals



Pro4824 said:


> ... you'll have to check https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/ or others.


----------

